# flat sided on one side



## tjburn (Oct 21, 2005)

This is the picture of the bottle from
 the side. I dug it sometime ago,sent a picture
 to digger,hadn't heard anything.I'll have to
 fine it to get the letters from the bottom.
 Jace


----------

